# Pocket fisherman?



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Anyone remember this thing?
does anyone still make them?


----------



## Homer_Simpson (Oct 19, 2008)

do a Google search on them looks like they are still around.

I was in our outdoor section the other day looking at ice fishing equipment, they have small rods that would fit great in a BOB, you can throw in a good reel and some lures


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

they make a gadget called a 'pen fisherman' that is even more compact


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

cool!just the thing I need to round out the boogie kit!


----------

